# Canon Digital Slr Cameras



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Okay, Just wondering if anyone has an opinion either way between these two cameras. I am sure they are much more than I need at my stage in photography world....beginner, but wanted to get one that I could grow into, not out of. Any comments are welcome.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

jcat,

I just picked up a 40D this summer, and it is an incredible camera. It's also a lot of camera for a beginner, but you certainly wouldn't grow out of it anytime soon! The 50D is essentially a 40D with a much higher resolution imager. 15.1 megapixel vs. 10.1 megapixel. There are some other improvements as well, but that's the big one. Oh yeah, and it's going to cost more.

Frankly, unless you plan on making REALLY large photos, or plan on pulling REALLY small areas out of an image, that extra resolution is not going to be good for much more than bragging rights. And at 10.1MP the 40D is no slouch when comes to resolution.

My biggest concern with either of these cameras for a beginner would be the intimidation factor. Yes, they both have fully automatic modes, but that's not what you get this level of camera for, and when you get in deeper you can rapidly face a pretty steep learning curve.

The other factor - especially with the 50D - is that the resolution of the cameras is rapidly overwhelming the resolution of most lenses. Even with the 40D, you really pay a price for using less than the highest end (and expensive) 'L' series lenses. With the 50D, I would think the 'L' series lenses would almost be mandatory. You can use the normal Canon lenses with either, but you will not be getting what you are paying for out of the camera bodies. so if money is an object, the quality of glass required is something to keep in mind.

And again, unless money is no object, don't write off the Rebel series Canons. Personally, I am not that fond of them because they are too light (Unlike many, I like a heavy camera), but they are very capable, and would serve you well for a long time to come.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## livetofish (Sep 5, 2008)

40D. Lot of bang for the buck.

1. As Doug said, MP is only for bragging rights. See link - http://pogue.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/02/15/...megapixel-myth/
2. Price - There are a lot of brand new 40Ds out there right now at great prices.
3. Features - The difference is not that great.
4. Stay away from the rebels. They are light because they use a plastic frame. The D series and above use a metal frame which gives it a better structural build.

LTF


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

we were looking at the 30d and 40d ........i wanted the 40d, DW said 30d was enough...............now with the release of the 50d.....40d has come down in price

I would go with 40d and we are getting one...........seems to have the best of .....at a reasonable price...............as compared to the 50d "newest" price tag


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I've been shopping for cameras lately and read some reviews of the two models and except for a few features the 40D actually seemed to be a bit better even though it has a lower MegaPixel (MP) sensor. The review I read was very detailed but basically they noted that the higher number of MPs on the 50D led to smaller pixels on the sensor which led to more noise. It was more than I understood but basically I think the 40D is a better overall value.

http://www.dpreview.com


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

PDX_Doug said:


> jcat,
> 
> I just picked up a 40D this summer, and it is an incredible camera. It's also a lot of camera for a beginner, but you certainly wouldn't grow out of it anytime soon! The 50D is essentially a 40D with a much higher resolution imager. 15.1 megapixel vs. 10.1 megapixel. There are some other improvements as well, but that's the big one. Oh yeah, and it's going to cost more.
> 
> ...


After a recently dropping and damagingour Canon Powershot A520, I started looking around for the higher end SLR cameras myself. With all the choices out there, and after reading this post, I started looking into the rebel series. This series seems like a good compromise as to the the higher end cameras and seems like it would be great for beginners.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

The 50D also has a full size sensor unlike the 40D. Other then that, the 40D will suit most people nicely.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

All the feedback is great and I hope it keeps coming. My concern was partly the learning curve involved, but I plan to take some photography classes as well as hitting up some books. I am sure some of the learning comes from "on the job" and that is the great thing about digital, you can see the problems before they hit paper.

I will keep the 40D as the top on the list and work down from there. I like Doug, am in favor of a bit heavier camera to hopefully withstand shock a bit better than a plastic body.

I wish money was not an option, but as I look around I really don't want to push myself into the higher priced lenses until I know for a fact this is something I want to pursue on a higher level.

Thanks again for the pointers....keep em coming.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I have had one of the original Digital Rebels since they first came out, and it was a very satisfactory camera. No complaints whatsoever. Personally, I treat my cameras like the precision instruments they are, so the fact that it has a plastic chassis was never an issue, but given much mistreatment (or using a really heavy lens), that would certainly be a concern. I would highly recommend this option for anyone that does not need a Prosumer level piece of equipment.

As for the sensor size on the new 50D, it is still the smaller 22.3mm x 14.9mm sensor. The 5D, and stunning new 5D MkII, use full size (24mm x 36mm) sensors, but all the x0D series cameras use the APS sensor format.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I am Hoping this is a good Package for the price ....it appeared to be.............but you never know untio its in hand and you use it.

Anyhow i bought our Camera Package Today.

Feel free to let me know any positive or negative feedback as to the two lenses i got with it.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

clarkely said:


> I am Hoping this is a good Package for the price ....it appeared to be.............but you never know untio its in hand and you use it.
> 
> Anyhow i bought our Camera Package Today.
> 
> Feel free to let me know any positive or negative feedback as to the two lenses i got with it.


Do Not Buy from that link................as always if it sounds to be good to be true.....it is!!

I will be buying one and will post what it runs from a good company.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

clarkely said:


> I am Hoping this is a good Package for the price ....it appeared to be.............but you never know untio its in hand and you use it.
> 
> Anyhow i bought our Camera Package Today.
> 
> Feel free to let me know any positive or negative feedback as to the two lenses i got with it.


Hmm...
You say you have ordered already, or are planning to? If you have not pulled the trigger yet, here are a couple of concerns I have with the package...

One, the lenses are not Canon lenses. One is listed as "for Canon", the other gives no indication at all. If they were Canon lenses, you can bet they would be making a big thing of it! They don't have to be Canon to be good, but there are a lot of bad lenses out there as well. From the link, I can't tell what the brand is.

Two, I note that both of the lenses are advertised as "NEW!", but oddly, the camera body itself is not. It is advertised with a 'USA Warranty", which is good (offshore 'gray market' product is one of the biggest scams in the business), but it is not listed as new. Could be a demo, returned or refurbished unit. May be OK, but I'd want to know what I'm getting.

When buying camera equipment mail order or online, you have to be extremely careful about who you deal with. There are some unbelievably shady characters out there, and the horror stories would make Stephen King cring! I bought mine through Amazon (very reputible), and even at that, was very careful about who the actual retailer was. Sometimes it's Amazon themselves, sometimes it's a mail order house and the scary ones are right there on Amazon along with the good ones. Frankly, I'm surprised Amazon even deals with these guys. But if you are careful, you will be okay. Another source that I have found to be very reputible - and highly reviewed - is ePhotoCraft in Washington D.C. I have bought a number of items from them, and their customer service is as good as I have ever seen.

If you are going to go mail order/online, I would highly recommend checking the retailer out on www.resellerratings.com. There are very thorough customer reviews here on just about everybody, and it does not take long to get a pretty clear picture of whether you want to do business with one of these guys or not.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

PDX_Doug said:


> I am Hoping this is a good Package for the price ....it appeared to be.............but you never know untio its in hand and you use it.
> 
> Anyhow i bought our Camera Package Today.
> 
> Feel free to let me know any positive or negative feedback as to the two lenses i got with it.


Hmm...
You say you have ordered already, or are planning to? If you have not pulled the trigger yet, here are a couple of concerns I have with the package...

One, the lenses are not Canon lenses. One is listed as "for Canon", the other gives no indication at all. If they were Canon lenses, you can bet they would be making a big thing of it! They don't have to be Canon to be good, but there are a lot of bad lenses out there as well. From the link, I can't tell what the brand is.

Two, I note that both of the lenses are advertised as "NEW!", but oddly, the camera body itself is not. It is advertised with a 'USA Warranty", which is good (offshore 'gray market' product is one of the biggest scams in the business), but it is not listed as new. Could be a demo, returned or refurbished unit. May be OK, but I'd want to know what I'm getting.

When buying camera equipment mail order or online, you have to be extremely careful about who you deal with. There are some unbelievably shady characters out there, and the horror stories would make Stephen King cring! I bought mine through Amazon (very reputible), and even at that, was very careful about who the actual retailer was. Sometimes it's Amazon themselves, sometimes it's a mail order house and the scary ones are right there on Amazon along with the good ones. Frankly, I'm surprised Amazon even deals with these guys. But if you are careful, you will be okay. Another source that I have found to be very reputible - and highly reviewed - is ePhotoCraft in Washington D.C. I have bought a number of items from them, and their customer service is as good as I have ever seen.

If you are going to go mail order/online, I would highly recommend checking the retailer out on www.resellerratings.com. There are very thorough customer reviews here on just about everybody, and it does not take long to get a pretty clear picture of whether you want to do business with one of these guys or not.

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

No i did not buy.....they are one of the Shady ones.............i saw a good deal on fotoconnection if anyone has heard of them


----------



## livetofish (Sep 5, 2008)

B and H photo.don't go anywhere else.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

PDX_Doug said:


> I am Hoping this is a good Package for the price ....it appeared to be.............but you never know untio its in hand and you use it.
> 
> Anyhow i bought our Camera Package Today.
> 
> Feel free to let me know any positive or negative feedback as to the two lenses i got with it.


Hmm...
You say you have ordered already, or are planning to? If you have not pulled the trigger yet, here are a couple of concerns I have with the package...

One, the lenses are not Canon lenses. One is listed as "for Canon", the other gives no indication at all. If they were Canon lenses, you can bet they would be making a big thing of it! They don't have to be Canon to be good, but there are a lot of bad lenses out there as well. From the link, I can't tell what the brand is.

Two, I note that both of the lenses are advertised as "NEW!", but oddly, the camera body itself is not. It is advertised with a 'USA Warranty", which is good (offshore 'gray market' product is one of the biggest scams in the business), but it is not listed as new. Could be a demo, returned or refurbished unit. May be OK, but I'd want to know what I'm getting.

When buying camera equipment mail order or online, you have to be extremely careful about who you deal with. There are some unbelievably shady characters out there, and the horror stories would make Stephen King cring! I bought mine through Amazon (very reputible), and even at that, was very careful about who the actual retailer was. Sometimes it's Amazon themselves, sometimes it's a mail order house and the scary ones are right there on Amazon along with the good ones. Frankly, I'm surprised Amazon even deals with these guys. But if you are careful, you will be okay. Another source that I have found to be very reputible - and highly reviewed - is ePhotoCraft in Washington D.C. I have bought a number of items from them, and their customer service is as good as I have ever seen.

If you are going to go mail order/online, I would highly recommend checking the retailer out on www.resellerratings.com. There are very thorough customer reviews here on just about everybody, and it does not take long to get a pretty clear picture of whether you want to do business with one of these guys or not.

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

I thought that was a scary good price as well and also noticed the "new lenses" comment which does lead you to wonder about the camera body. Best deal I've found so far is this.

http://www.walmart.com/search/search-ng.do...7&Find.y=17

And of course we can always trust Wally World......or just take it back.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Costco has some pretty good deals on the Canon and Nikon cameras. They are also super easy to work with if you have a problem.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

www.resellerratings.com. not a hyperlink but go to this site and do your homework on internet stores.
i have used B&H they are very good.
you will also notice a lot of online stores have many different names, but all the same store.
lastly go to DPreview website they are very good.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

oh, lastly was a bit early.
i have a Nikon D80 it's awesome. as another poster said about many MP and cutting something out of a picture to enlarge it.
this is were you get the bang for your buck. it's really nice when you can cut something small out of a large pic and then zoom in and print and get a perfect large print


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

I got mine off ebay over the summer. I looked for about 4-5 weeks till a good deal came up (not just ebay but b&h and everywhere else)

cannon 40d

He doesn't have any more for sale at the moment but he sold about 10 of them so far. New in the box, everything was fine and usa warranty. So a good $1,049 plus $20 shipping.

I picked up the 70-300mm IS lens also for $469 Is a great lens for the track!

I had a Rebel xti for a while before moving up to the 40d. For the amount of pictures I take I justified the cost. I would love some L lenses....... but money wise holding off a while.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Well we ended up Getting one.....but not a Canon...Bought from our local camera Shop (i prefer local) where we could talk to someone..........and we were sold On the Nikon D90. Not quite as fast as the Canon 40D, the Nikon D90 is 4.5fps, but the reviews seem to indicate what the salesman was saying as far as better color depth......and it is brand new technology..........so...........

We better be happy with it...........I am confident either the Canon40D, 50D, or the Nikon D90 were all close enough to each other as "Great Cameras" for our "non-professional" usage.....


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

clarkely said:


> Well we ended up Getting one.....but not a Canon...Bought from our local camera Shop (i prefer local) where we could talk to someone..........and we were sold On the Nikon D90. Not quite as fast as the Canon 40D, the Nikon D90 is 4.5fps, but the reviews seem to indicate what the salesman was saying as far as better color depth......and it is brand new technology..........so...........
> 
> We better be happy with it...........I am confident either the Canon40D, 50D, or the Nikon D90 were all close enough to each other as "Great Cameras" for our "non-professional" usage.....


Best of Luck with your new camera - we have our photographer for the rally!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

clarkely said:


> Well we ended up Getting one.....but not a Canon...Bought from our local camera Shop (i prefer local) where we could talk to someone..........and we were sold On the Nikon D90. Not quite as fast as the Canon 40D, the Nikon D90 is 4.5fps, but the reviews seem to indicate what the salesman was saying as far as better color depth......and it is brand new technology..........so...........
> 
> We better be happy with it...........I am confident either the Canon40D, 50D, or the Nikon D90 were all close enough to each other as "Great Cameras" for our "non-professional" usage.....


Oooooooooh......you'll be happy! Or, said a different way, if you're not happy with it, you might want to reconsider your expectations of _ANY_ camera









btw, that 4.5fps ('*f*rames *p*er *s*econd") is how many times the shutter will open/close when the camera is set to BURST mode...how many single shota the camera will automatically take in succession when you press & hold the shutter down. That's plenty fast enough unless you are shooting professionally. It doesn't (directly) indicate how fast the recycle time is (how quickly the camera is ready to take another single shot when in single servo mode.) "Recycle Time" is different and is a measurement that many people don't consider seriously enough .... if you really get into taking photos, a slow recovery time will end up making you NUTS! Not a problem with the D90!! btw, the D80 has been the choice of many professionals for a 2nd body- - - I haven't looked seriously at the D90 yet but I'll bet it ends up at least matching the D80 in that respect.

Welcome to the world of Nikonians!!! Just in time to learn how to use it in time for the holidays!!

<*Note to Doug*: See - - - my Nikon vs Canon *help* wasn't even needed







>


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> Well we ended up Getting one.....but not a Canon...Bought from our local camera Shop (i prefer local) where we could talk to someone..........and we were sold On the Nikon D90. Not quite as fast as the Canon 40D, the Nikon D90 is 4.5fps, but the reviews seem to indicate what the salesman was saying as far as better color depth......and it is brand new technology..........so...........
> 
> We better be happy with it...........I am confident either the Canon40D, 50D, or the Nikon D90 were all close enough to each other as "Great Cameras" for our "non-professional" usage.....


Oooooooooh......you'll be happy! Or, said a different way, if you're not happy with it, you might want to reconsider your expectations of _ANY_ camera









btw, that 4.5fps ('*f*rames *p*er *s*econd") is how many times the shutter will open/close when the camera is set to BURST mode...how many single shota the camera will automatically take in succession when you press & hold the shutter down. That's plenty fast enough unless you are shooting professionally. It doesn't (directly) indicate how fast the recycle time is (how quickly the camera is ready to take another single shot when in single servo mode.) "Recycle Time" is different and is a measurement that many people don't consider seriously enough .... if you really get into taking photos, a slow recovery time will end up making you NUTS! Not a problem with the D90!! btw, the D80 has been the choice of many professionals for a 2nd body- - - I haven't looked seriously at the D90 yet but I'll bet it ends up at least matching the D80 in that respect.

Welcome to the world of Nikonians!!! Just in time to learn how to use it in time for the holidays!!

<*Note to Doug*: See - - - my Nikon vs Canon *help* wasn't even needed







>
[/quote]

We have been looking considering upgrading to this "level" of camera for the better part of a year........we use point & shoots for convenience........but still use my 1984/85 Olympus OM10 for our Good Pictures........DW loves that camera for the portrait photo's she takes of our children......... If my memory serves me correctly.....them OM10 cost about the sme amount as what the D90 cost.........23 yrs later..........Its a lot of money for a camera.....but it also was back in 85......and that is the only camera we have been happy with............so I am hoping this one matches those expectations....I believe it will. I know the 4.5fps will be under ideal light conditions..........although i was impressed with the limited messing around i did with it last night indoors.....in less than desirable lighting........only reason i was looking to Canon............is that we were never really that satisfied with our 7.3mp Cool Pix............We really like the Nikon's on screen help menu built in.........easier than getting the manual out.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

clarkely said:


> Well we ended up Getting one.....but not a Canon...Bought from our local camera Shop (i prefer local) where we could talk to someone..........and we were sold On the Nikon D90. Not quite as fast as the Canon 40D, the Nikon D90 is 4.5fps, but the reviews seem to indicate what the salesman was saying as far as better color depth......and it is brand new technology..........so...........
> 
> We better be happy with it...........I am confident either the Canon40D, 50D, or the Nikon D90 were all close enough to each other as "Great Cameras" for our "non-professional" usage.....


Oooooooooh......you'll be happy! Or, said a different way, if you're not happy with it, you might want to reconsider your expectations of _ANY_ camera









btw, that 4.5fps ('*f*rames *p*er *s*econd") is how many times the shutter will open/close when the camera is set to BURST mode...how many single shota the camera will automatically take in succession when you press & hold the shutter down. That's plenty fast enough unless you are shooting professionally. It doesn't (directly) indicate how fast the recycle time is (how quickly the camera is ready to take another single shot when in single servo mode.) "Recycle Time" is different and is a measurement that many people don't consider seriously enough .... if you really get into taking photos, a slow recovery time will end up making you NUTS! Not a problem with the D90!! btw, the D80 has been the choice of many professionals for a 2nd body- - - I haven't looked seriously at the D90 yet but I'll bet it ends up at least matching the D80 in that respect.

Welcome to the world of Nikonians!!! Just in time to learn how to use it in time for the holidays!!

<*Note to Doug*: See - - - my Nikon vs Canon *help* wasn't even needed







>
[/quote]

We have been looking considering upgrading to this "level" of camera for the better part of a year........we use point & shoots for convenience........but still use my 1984/85 Olympus OM10 for our Good Pictures........DW loves that camera for the portrait photo's she takes of our children......... If my memory serves me correctly.....them OM10 cost about the sme amount as what the D90 cost.........23 yrs later..........Its a lot of money for a camera.....but it also was back in 85......and that is the only camera we have been happy with............so I am hoping this one matches those expectations....I believe it will. I know the 4.5fps will be under ideal light conditions..........although i was impressed with the limited messing around i did with it last night indoors.....in less than desirable lighting........only reason i was looking to Canon............is that we were never really that satisfied with our 7.3mp Cool Pix............We really like the Nikon's on screen help menu built in.........easier than getting the manual out.
[/quote]
Perhaps I'm misunderstanding what you're meaning ... but ... under *normal* lighting conditions ("ideal" or not), the camera will take 4.5fps on Burst mode. Without getting too technical,.....the camera's ability to take the 4.5fps won't be impacted unless you are taking VERY long exposure shots (much longer than you can hand-hold the camera).


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> <*Note to Doug*: See - - - my Nikon vs Canon *help* wasn't even needed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There will be no living with her now.









Congratulations clarkely! That's a nice piece of equipment, and I'm sure you will enjoy it immensely!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## livetofish (Sep 5, 2008)

remember its the head behind the camera that takes the pictures. D90 is a very fine piece of technology and will respond well as you photo skills grow.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> Well we ended up Getting one.....but not a Canon...Bought from our local camera Shop (i prefer local) where we could talk to someone..........and we were sold On the Nikon D90. Not quite as fast as the Canon 40D, the Nikon D90 is 4.5fps, but the reviews seem to indicate what the salesman was saying as far as better color depth......and it is brand new technology..........so...........
> 
> We better be happy with it...........I am confident either the Canon40D, 50D, or the Nikon D90 were all close enough to each other as "Great Cameras" for our "non-professional" usage.....


Oooooooooh......you'll be happy! Or, said a different way, if you're not happy with it, you might want to reconsider your expectations of _ANY_ camera









btw, that 4.5fps ('*f*rames *p*er *s*econd") is how many times the shutter will open/close when the camera is set to BURST mode...how many single shota the camera will automatically take in succession when you press & hold the shutter down. That's plenty fast enough unless you are shooting professionally. It doesn't (directly) indicate how fast the recycle time is (how quickly the camera is ready to take another single shot when in single servo mode.) "Recycle Time" is different and is a measurement that many people don't consider seriously enough .... if you really get into taking photos, a slow recovery time will end up making you NUTS! Not a problem with the D90!! btw, the D80 has been the choice of many professionals for a 2nd body- - - I haven't looked seriously at the D90 yet but I'll bet it ends up at least matching the D80 in that respect.

Welcome to the world of Nikonians!!! Just in time to learn how to use it in time for the holidays!!

<*Note to Doug*: See - - - my Nikon vs Canon *help* wasn't even needed







>
[/quote]

We have been looking considering upgrading to this "level" of camera for the better part of a year........we use point & shoots for convenience........but still use my 1984/85 Olympus OM10 for our Good Pictures........DW loves that camera for the portrait photo's she takes of our children......... If my memory serves me correctly.....them OM10 cost about the sme amount as what the D90 cost.........23 yrs later..........Its a lot of money for a camera.....but it also was back in 85......and that is the only camera we have been happy with............so I am hoping this one matches those expectations....I believe it will. I know the 4.5fps will be under ideal light conditions..........although i was impressed with the limited messing around i did with it last night indoors.....in less than desirable lighting........only reason i was looking to Canon............is that we were never really that satisfied with our 7.3mp Cool Pix............We really like the Nikon's on screen help menu built in.........easier than getting the manual out.
[/quote]
Perhaps I'm misunderstanding what you're meaning ... but ... under *normal* lighting conditions ("ideal" or not), the camera will take 4.5fps on Burst mode. Without getting too technical,.....the camera's ability to take the 4.5fps won't be impacted unless you are taking VERY long exposure shots (much longer than you can hand-hold the camera).
[/quote]

I had the flash on....it would only goe as quick as the flash could "regenerate".......which was quick.......


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

clarkely said:


> I had the flash on....it would only goe as quick as the flash could "regenerate"....which was quick...


Ah, I see. That's one of those technicalities....you'll find that the camera doesn't operate in "Burst" when using the Flash....so, in reality, the "fps" measurement wasn't part of the equation. Once you get the feel for the camera in general, and have had a chance to read the key chapters in the User Manual a few times (yes - it really IS worth the time & practice), wander over to the Continuous Frames or "Burst" section and play with that for a bit. There are just a few settings you'll need to change to put the camera into burst mode and it sure is fun to use if you're shooting just about anything with movement.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I have read some and used the Burst....continuous high speed shooting (they called it)

COOL!!!!

DW will take a D90 Specific class in a couple of months. Our Camera Shop Sponsors Camera Specific Classes...........


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You will find the burst mode to be a great tool when taking wildlife or other shots where movement is a component. It's really hard to get that shot with the Eagles wings in just the right position, or the deer in just the right mid jump pose with a single exposure. Fire off a burst of 8-10 shots, and one of them is bound to be close to ideal.

And since no film (read: money) is involved, there is no reason not to!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

PDX_Doug said:


> You will find the burst mode to be a great tool when taking wildlife or other shots where movement is a component. It's really hard to get that shot with the Eagles wings in just the right position, or the deer in just the right mid jump pose with a single exposure. Fire off a burst of 8-10 shots, and one of them is bound to be close to ideal.
> 
> And since no film (read: money) is involved, there is no reason not to!
> 
> ...


And with the instant feedback (viewing) you can delete the unnecessary and keep firing...at least until the batteries die.


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

jcat67 said:


> ... Any comments are welcome.


IMHO a flash unit should be considered now. Canon's Speedlight series has a broad range of features/prices. Two features stand out: fill-in flash and bounce flash. The built-in flash won't tilt to give a bounce flash. This technique will give you natural looking indoor (need a surface to reflect the light) shots that do not look like you used a flash. Also, the external flash has the power to fill-in some close portrait snaps in midday sun and won't suck the life out of your camera.

If the 40D saves enough $$$ for the flash, then that would be my 0.02's.
Scott


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

bentpixel said:


> ... Any comments are welcome.


IMHO a flash unit should be considered now. Canon's Speedlight series has a broad range of features/prices. Two features stand out: fill-in flash and bounce flash. The built-in flash won't tilt to give a bounce flash. This technique will give you natural looking indoor (need a surface to reflect the light) shots that do not look like you used a flash. Also, the external flash has the power to fill-in some close portrait snaps in midday sun and won't suck the life out of your camera.

If the 40D saves enough $$$ for the flash, then that would be my 0.02's.
Scott[/quote]

I'll 2nd that ... and all that Scott said applies to your new Nikon, as well. I can't speak to the Canon system but Nikon's Speed Light system is REALLY cool (and it's cordless, sync'd to the camera ... which will calculate the amount of light you need for the subject & environ you're in ... yeah, pretty cool!) The SpeedLight system is also expandable so you can start basic and expand as you become more ...um .... addicted!) btw, since you mentioned photos of the kids, being able to bounce the flash also addresses the red-eye problems (and you can use a hand-held reflector too if you don't have a wall or ceiling...).

Why don't you take that class with your DW







This could be the beginning of a beautiful new thing .....


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> ... Any comments are welcome.


IMHO a flash unit should be considered now. Canon's Speedlight series has a broad range of features/prices. Two features stand out: fill-in flash and bounce flash. The built-in flash won't tilt to give a bounce flash. This technique will give you natural looking indoor (need a surface to reflect the light) shots that do not look like you used a flash. Also, the external flash has the power to fill-in some close portrait snaps in midday sun and won't suck the life out of your camera.

If the 40D saves enough $$$ for the flash, then that would be my 0.02's.
Scott[/quote]

I'll 2nd that ... and all that Scott said applies to your new Nikon, as well. I can't speak to the Canon system but Nikon's Speed Light system is REALLY cool (and it's cordless, sync'd to the camera ... which will calculate the amount of light you need for the subject & environ you're in ... yeah, pretty cool!) The SpeedLight system is also expandable so you can start basic and expand as you become more ...um .... addicted!) btw, since you mentioned photos of the kids, being able to bounce the flash also addresses the red-eye problems (and you can use a hand-held reflector too if you don't have a wall or ceiling...).

Why don't you take that class with your DW







This could be the beginning of a beautiful new thing .....
[/quote]

Paaaaaaaaaaaaleeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssseeeeeeeeee

We start any new beautiful things........we won't be able to get a tow vehicle for all the children.........


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

clarkely said:


> I'll 2nd that ... and all that Scott said applies to your new Nikon, as well. I can't speak to the Canon system but Nikon's Speed Light system is REALLY cool (and it's cordless, sync'd to the camera ... which will calculate the amount of light you need for the subject & environ you're in ... yeah, pretty cool!) The SpeedLight system is also expandable so you can start basic and expand as you become more ...um .... addicted!) btw, since you mentioned photos of the kids, being able to bounce the flash also addresses the red-eye problems (and you can use a hand-held reflector too if you don't have a wall or ceiling...).
> 
> Why don't you take that class with your DW
> 
> ...


Paaaaaaaaaaaaleeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssseeeeeeeeee

We start any new beautiful things........we won't be able to get a tow vehicle for all the children.........







[/quote]
Too late, my friend - YOU bought the camera!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I have always been a fan of enhanced flash and lighting equipment. It's proper use often has the single biggest positive effect on an image this side of being in focus! However, I am seeing that another advantage of this HDR (High Dynamic Range) method is that it all but eliminates the need for flash in anything but the most extreme situations. It's incredible what the software can easily pull out of combining all those mis-exposed shots!

Still, if there is any action or movement involved, HDR is not going to work for you and you will want a decent flash (or two). Bounce flash is very effective with people pictures, and I have found pointing my flash head straight up with an attached reflector gives great results and no red eye. Add a gold foil surface to the inside of the reflector surface, and you will get amazingly warm and appealing skin tones.

Finally, don't be afraid to use your flash a lot. People walking by on a sunny day may think your nuts when they see the flash, but the fill it provides in difficult areas (such as the shadow under the bill of a hat) is essential.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Too late now - you have started!!!

I was the same way. I went from a nice easyshare kodak point and click camera, to a rebel xti to a cannon 40d. Now with the 40d and lenses and equipment I think i have spent about $2k so far. And now really really getting into taking pictures. Almost like a third hobby now (and getting to be an expensive one at that). Not as expensive as my other hobbies but its starting to gain momentum!

I have been getting into macro photography too. For some reason bugs and small things are fascinating now to take pictures of.

This was before I had some macro lenses and closeup filters.........

(chopped down from 4kx4k resolution to 800 so you guys won't have to download too much info)










Now with the new lenses my shots are closer and sharper. (don't have any on this computer or I would share!


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> I'll 2nd that ... and all that Scott said applies to your new Nikon, as well. I can't speak to the Canon system but Nikon's Speed Light system is REALLY cool (and it's cordless, sync'd to the camera ... which will calculate the amount of light you need for the subject & environ you're in ... yeah, pretty cool!) The SpeedLight system is also expandable so you can start basic and expand as you become more ...um .... addicted!) btw, since you mentioned photos of the kids, being able to bounce the flash also addresses the red-eye problems (and you can use a hand-held reflector too if you don't have a wall or ceiling...).
> 
> Why don't you take that class with your DW
> 
> ...


Paaaaaaaaaaaaleeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssseeeeeeeeee

We start any new beautiful things........we won't be able to get a tow vehicle for all the children.........







[/quote]
Too late, my friend - YOU bought the camera!






















[/quote]

I don't think the camera is the beautiful new thing clarkely is referring to starting. I notice he already has 4 and with my 3 kids, I know I don't need to start any beautiful new things.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

forceten said:


> Too late now - you have started!!!
> 
> I was the same way. I went from a nice easyshare kodak point and click camera, to a rebel xti to a cannon 40d. Now with the 40d and lenses and equipment I think i have spent about $2k so far. And now really really getting into taking pictures. Almost like a third hobby now (and getting to be an expensive one at that). Not as expensive as my other hobbies but its starting to gain momentum!
> 
> ...


Wow!! and that was before. Come on, load some up on this (that) computer....share...please


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

jcat67 said:


> I'll 2nd that ... and all that Scott said applies to your new Nikon, as well. I can't speak to the Canon system but Nikon's Speed Light system is REALLY cool (and it's cordless, sync'd to the camera ... which will calculate the amount of light you need for the subject & environ you're in ... yeah, pretty cool!) The SpeedLight system is also expandable so you can start basic and expand as you become more ...um .... addicted!) btw, since you mentioned photos of the kids, being able to bounce the flash also addresses the red-eye problems (and you can use a hand-held reflector too if you don't have a wall or ceiling...).
> 
> Why don't you take that class with your DW
> 
> ...


Paaaaaaaaaaaaleeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssseeeeeeeeee

We start any new beautiful things........we won't be able to get a tow vehicle for all the children.........







[/quote]
Too late, my friend - YOU bought the camera!






















[/quote]

I don't think the camera is the beautiful new thing clarkely is referring to starting. I notice he already has 4 and with my 3 kids, I know I don't need to start any beautiful new things.








[/quote]

Correcto Mundo.....................


----------

